# What to feed mealworms?



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

I just bought some mealworms. What should I feed them?


----------



## matt020593 (Aug 9, 2008)

Anything! They will eat pretty much anything lol. Vegetables and fruit is best. Like apples, potatoes... They seem to like tomatos too. But they get sweaty if you give them wet foods like fruit and veg without enough ventalation.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

What do you mean 'they get sweaty'? Worms sweat????


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 17, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I just bought some mealworms. What should I feed them?


Old thread, but MEALworms primarily eat MEAL and grains:

oatmeal

rolled oats

cornmeal

wheat

Veggies and greens get them the water they need and variety to be more nutritious food.


----------



## Meiji (Sep 17, 2008)

I feed my mealworms that orange gel cricket food that provides both food, water, and vitamins. They seem to do great on that alone but I also throw in some crumbled up crackers or whatever as that's their more usual food.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

Meiji said:


> I feed my mealworms that orange gel cricket food that provides both food, water, and vitamins. They seem to do great on that alone but I also throw in some crumbled up crackers or whatever as that's their more usual food.


That stuff is junk. Feed them grains and occasional leafy greens.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 17, 2008)

can be anything.(living mantis  )


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with Rick (once again)! I make a mix of many different grains for mine, and sometimes they get to roll around in ground up dog food, but the grains make them happy! ever see a worm smile  ?


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 18, 2008)

I just feed them leaves from my garden or I get some of my dog's vegetables. Is that okay?


----------

